# Nissan Leaf Motor Go-Kart



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a (not done yet!!!) Nissan Leaf motor go-kart. The controller can have a peak phase current of about 600amp at 400v, but this is just going to be at about 92v:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUEo_TXSDg


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a quick forward/reverse/brake all in one throttle demo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_97xBLvRdcw


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job Paul, that would work for a boat or an airplane .

Can you also rig a switch with safety cover like on photo and make software change direction. So we could use motor without gearbox in a car.
Also you could program torque reduction say 1/3 while under reverse so you dont punch trough walls backwards . 

tnx

Arber


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I admire and respect your work on this...
..but wouldnt it be easier and quicker to do this stationary, on a simple bench dyno ?


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes that would have been more practical, but I also wanted to ride off into the desert and then recharge it with the solar panels, so it was also about fun. haha

I'll definitely add a reverse switch. Here's regenning at 50amp battery current. Enough to skid to a halt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTSo0OJLIXI


----------

